# Which Citori Model



## andrewut96 (Dec 29, 2005)

A few years ago my Grandfather, who is now deceased, gave me a Browning Citori 20 gauge O/U. He had owned the gun for some time but never used it. The only manual I have for it is a general Browning Citori owners book (not model specific). The only writing on the shotgun reads "Browning Citori", 26", etc... and Browning Arms... Made in Japan.

I was wondering if there is any way I can determine which Citori model this is?

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

It could be A Hunter, Skeet or Trap I have an old book but it looks like they were made from 1973 to date By Miroku The values in my book go from $795.00 to $3575.00 Depending on model and grade.

Bob


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Now, I haven't done this for quite a few years, but a phone call to Browning (have the full serial number ready) just might get you the information you seek. They have done so for me, twice. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I think the serial # is under the lever that releases the action. If you go to Browning web page there should be a place to enter the # and get your information. Maybe.


----------

